# Weird Question: Does anyone know where I can find latex free lash glue?



## Lyssah (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not sure where to find it?


----------



## User38 (Sep 6, 2009)

do a search on froogle.com !


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2009)

Bump - Do any of you aussie gals know where I can find some? I checked my local priceline and haven't a clue where else to look!?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 13, 2009)

I googled 'latex free lash adhesive' and found this link to 1000 hours lash glue, it says it is latex free. 

It is the brand that I use and available at priceline. It's okay but I don't know how it compares to Duo as I've never tried that brand.

Chemcorp International - 1000 Hour Lashes & Eye Essentials


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I googled 'latex free lash adhesive' and found this link to 1000 hours lash glue, it says it is latex free. 

It is the brand that I use and available at priceline. It's okay but I don't know how it compares to Duo as I've never tried that brand.

Chemcorp International - 1000 Hour Lashes & Eye Essentials_

 

Thank you so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is very helpful. I might need to check out a different priceline than my local as I have never seen 1000 hr lash glue there!


----------

